# withered arm



## abcdtranslation

Hello,
I've been trying to think of an appropriate correspondent in Romanian for the term 'withered' but unfortunately I don't really know how to explain/translate it. Context: 

_The third was his origin: Ebenezer was born American, though he'd not seen his birthplace since earliest childhood. His father, Andrew Cooke 2nd, of the Parish of St. Giles in the Fields, County of Middlesex - a red-faced, white-chopped, stout-winded old lecher with flinty eye and withered arm..._
_
_
Any ideas?


----------



## metaphrastes

It is not that hard. The expression _"withered hand" _appears a few times in King James English Bible version. It is always rendered in Romanian as "mâna uscată". Since _"arm" _in Romanian is a masculine word, you would have _"braţ uscat" _or _"braţul uscat". _I cannot say if this would be the usage in daily, informal conversation, but it is the usage in literary language.

Now just a question: is this character Ebenezer Scrooge, the avaricious old man from that tale about the spirit of Christmas (if memory helps me, by Charles Dickens)?


----------



## abcdtranslation

Thank you for your suggestion. I couldn't find an equivalent in Romanian to describe it but I guess yours will do. And no, it is actually _The Sot-Weed Factor by John Barth. _


----------



## farscape

Braț uscat sau sfrijit, numai pielea și osul, the rest of the context should help you to choose what works best.


----------

